# Digikam will nicht installieren [jetzt aber endlich gelöst]

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade Digikam zu installieren.

Ich bekomm aber immer folgende Meldungen, die mir wieder schÃ¶n zeigen, dass 

mein Computer keine KI hat:

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy 

"~x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3[aqua=,debug=}".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3 (Change USE: -debug)

- x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1 (Change USE: +debug)

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-cdr/k3b-2.0.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-plugins/kipi-plugins-1.2.0-r2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-gfx/digikam-1.2.3-r3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "digikam" [argument])
```

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy 

"~x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3[aqua=,debug=}".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3 (Change USE: +debug)

- x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1 (Change USE: -debug)

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-cdr/k3b-2.0.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-plugins/kipi-plugins-1.2.0-r2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-gfx/digikam-1.2.3-r3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "digikam" [argument])
```

Was macht man dagegen?

---

Bzw. Ich habe Awesome installiert, und mÃ¶chte ein Programm haben, mit dem 

ich Bilder verwalten kann, so Ã¤hnlich wie Picasa (das will ich aber nicht!).

Was gibts da alles? Dass man nicht KDE parallel dazuinstallieren muss? (Halt 

die QT-Sachan.)

LG Roland

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Wenn du es dennoch mal mit digikam versuchen möchtest dann achte darauf das du die x11-libs/qt-* Packages mit einheitlichen Use-Flags baust, also entweder alle benötigten mit oder ohne "debug" usw

Aktuell scheinst du eine Mischung aus beidem gesetzt zu haben was dann die Abhängigkeitsprobleme verursacht.Last edited by Josef.95 on Fri Dec 17, 2010 9:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Dein portage hat genügend KI  :Razz: 

Die Meldung soll dir sagen: "Du hast einen Konflikt bei deinen USE-Flags. qt-webkit hat scheinbar debug angeschalten, qt-xmlpattern aber nicht. qt-webkit braucht qt-xmlpatterns, und zwar bei aqua und debug-Flags in gleicher Stellung (an oder aus). Deshalb: Entweder debug bei webkit aus machen oder bei xml-patterns an."

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Danke, jetzt hats funktioniert. Er installiert schon, ich schaus mir mal an bevor ich mich nach Alternativen umschauen gehe.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Naja, zu früh gefreut.

Der hat bei Paket 23 oder so von 50 abgebrochen. (Nach 3 Stunden)

Was gibt es da für alternativen?

LG Roland

----------

## Finswimmer

zeig doch mal was das problem ist?

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

also:

ich hab digikam fetchonly installiert und wollte es heute früh installieren, aber er hat nach drei stunden nur gesagt dass irgendwo ein fehler war.

Ich schätze ihn ca. bei paket 24 von 50,  man konnte nicht genug weit nach oben scrollen. 

Kann man das installieren nochmal versuchen, und die Ausgaben alle in eine Datei umleiten? Oder bringt das wenig?

stimmt das wenn ich das mit:

emerge -q digikam &> digikam.errors

versuche? kommt da alles (&>) und genug (-q)?

LG Roland

----------

## franzf

/var/log/emerge.log sollte dir sagen, bei welchem Paket er ausgestiegen ist. Der exakte build-log sollte auch angegeben worden sein - irgendwo in /var/tmp/portage/<category>/<package>/temp/build.log wahrscheinlich.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Der sagt mir dass:

ich verstehs aber nicht ganz.

```
1292828740: Started emerge on: Dec 20, 2010 08:05:40

1292828740:  *** emerge --quiet digikam

1292828770:  >>> emerge (1 of 50) kde-base/kde-env-4.4.5 to /

1292828771:  === (1 of 50) Cleaning (kde-base/kde-env-4.4.5::/usr/portage/kde-base/kde-env/kde-env-4.4.5.ebuild)

1292828775:  === (1 of 50) Compiling/Merging (kde-base/kde-env-4.4.5::/usr/portage/kde-base/kde-env/kde-env-4.4.5.ebuild)

1292828794:  === (1 of 50) Merging (kde-base/kde-env-4.4.5::/usr/portage/kde-base/kde-env/kde-env-4.4.5.ebuild)

1292828801:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: kde-base/kde-env:4.4

1292828808:  === (1 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (kde-base/kde-env-4.4.5::/usr/portage/kde-base/kde-env/kde-env-4.4.5.ebuild)

1292828808:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 50) kde-base/kde-env-4.4.5 to /

1292828808:  >>> emerge (2 of 50) dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.21b to /

1292828808:  === (2 of 50) Cleaning (dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.21b::/usr/portage/dev-cpp/clucene/clucene-0.9.21b.ebuild)

1292828809:  === (2 of 50) Compiling/Merging (dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.21b::/usr/portage/dev-cpp/clucene/clucene-0.9.21b.ebuild)

1292829495:  === (2 of 50) Merging (dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.21b::/usr/portage/dev-cpp/clucene/clucene-0.9.21b.ebuild)

1292829501:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-cpp/clucene:1

1292829507:  === (2 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.21b::/usr/portage/dev-cpp/clucene/clucene-0.9.21b.ebuild)

1292829507:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 50) dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.21b to /

1292829507:  >>> emerge (3 of 50) media-libs/libpgf-6.09.44-r1 to /

1292829507:  === (3 of 50) Cleaning (media-libs/libpgf-6.09.44-r1::/usr/portage/media-libs/libpgf/libpgf-6.09.44-r1.ebuild)

1292829508:  === (3 of 50) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/libpgf-6.09.44-r1::/usr/portage/media-libs/libpgf/libpgf-6.09.44-r1.ebuild)

1292829660:  === (3 of 50) Merging (media-libs/libpgf-6.09.44-r1::/usr/portage/media-libs/libpgf/libpgf-6.09.44-r1.ebuild)

1292829665:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-libs/libpgf:0

1292829671:  === (3 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (media-libs/libpgf-6.09.44-r1::/usr/portage/media-libs/libpgf/libpgf-6.09.44-r1.ebuild)

1292829671:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 50) media-libs/libpgf-6.09.44-r1 to /

1292829671:  >>> emerge (4 of 50) media-libs/liblqr-0.4.1 to /

1292829671:  === (4 of 50) Cleaning (media-libs/liblqr-0.4.1::/usr/portage/media-libs/liblqr/liblqr-0.4.1.ebuild)

1292829672:  === (4 of 50) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/liblqr-0.4.1::/usr/portage/media-libs/liblqr/liblqr-0.4.1.ebuild)

1292829738:  === (4 of 50) Merging (media-libs/liblqr-0.4.1::/usr/portage/media-libs/liblqr/liblqr-0.4.1.ebuild)

1292829742:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-libs/liblqr:0

1292829746:  === (4 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (media-libs/liblqr-0.4.1::/usr/portage/media-libs/liblqr/liblqr-0.4.1.ebuild)

1292829746:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 50) media-libs/liblqr-0.4.1 to /

1292829747:  >>> emerge (5 of 50) media-libs/libdvdread-4.1.3_p1168 to /

1292829747:  === (5 of 50) Cleaning (media-libs/libdvdread-4.1.3_p1168::/usr/portage/media-libs/libdvdread/libdvdread-4.1.3_p1168.ebuild)

1292829747:  === (5 of 50) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/libdvdread-4.1.3_p1168::/usr/portage/media-libs/libdvdread/libdvdread-4.1.3_p1168.ebuild)

1292829922:  === (5 of 50) Merging (media-libs/libdvdread-4.1.3_p1168::/usr/portage/media-libs/libdvdread/libdvdread-4.1.3_p1168.ebuild)

1292829929:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-libs/libdvdread:0

1292829935:  === (5 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (media-libs/libdvdread-4.1.3_p1168::/usr/portage/media-libs/libdvdread/libdvdread-4.1.3_p1168.ebuild)

1292829935:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 50) media-libs/libdvdread-4.1.3_p1168 to /

1292829935:  >>> emerge (6 of 50) media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.7 to /

1292829935:  === (6 of 50) Cleaning (media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.7::/usr/portage/media-libs/libsamplerate/libsamplerate-0.1.7.ebuild)

1292829936:  === (6 of 50) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.7::/usr/portage/media-libs/libsamplerate/libsamplerate-0.1.7.ebuild)

1292830130:  === (6 of 50) Merging (media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.7::/usr/portage/media-libs/libsamplerate/libsamplerate-0.1.7.ebuild)

1292830136:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-libs/libsamplerate:0

1292830142:  === (6 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.7::/usr/portage/media-libs/libsamplerate/libsamplerate-0.1.7.ebuild)

1292830142:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 50) media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.7 to /

1292830142:  >>> emerge (7 of 50) media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r3 to /

1292830142:  === (7 of 50) Cleaning (media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r3::/usr/portage/media-sound/cdparanoia/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r3.ebuild)

1292830142:  === (7 of 50) Compiling/Merging (media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r3::/usr/portage/media-sound/cdparanoia/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r3.ebuild)

1292830218:  === (7 of 50) Merging (media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r3::/usr/portage/media-sound/cdparanoia/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r3.ebuild)

1292830226:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-sound/cdparanoia:0

1292830233:  === (7 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r3::/usr/portage/media-sound/cdparanoia/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r3.ebuild)

1292830233:  ::: completed emerge (7 of 50) media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r3 to /

1292830233:  >>> emerge (8 of 50) media-gfx/exiv2-0.19 to /

1292830233:  === (8 of 50) Cleaning (media-gfx/exiv2-0.19::/usr/portage/media-gfx/exiv2/exiv2-0.19.ebuild)

1292830234:  === (8 of 50) Compiling/Merging (media-gfx/exiv2-0.19::/usr/portage/media-gfx/exiv2/exiv2-0.19.ebuild)

1292830754:  === (8 of 50) Merging (media-gfx/exiv2-0.19::/usr/portage/media-gfx/exiv2/exiv2-0.19.ebuild)

1292830759:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-gfx/exiv2:0

1292830765:  === (8 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (media-gfx/exiv2-0.19::/usr/portage/media-gfx/exiv2/exiv2-0.19.ebuild)

1292830765:  ::: completed emerge (8 of 50) media-gfx/exiv2-0.19 to /

1292830766:  >>> emerge (9 of 50) app-misc/strigi-0.7.1 to /

1292830766:  === (9 of 50) Cleaning (app-misc/strigi-0.7.1::/usr/portage/app-misc/strigi/strigi-0.7.1.ebuild)

1292830766:  === (9 of 50) Compiling/Merging (app-misc/strigi-0.7.1::/usr/portage/app-misc/strigi/strigi-0.7.1.ebuild)

1292830820:  === (4 of 6) Merging (x11-libs/openmotif-2.3.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/openmotif/openmotif-2.3.3.ebuild)

1292830833:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-libs/openmotif:0

1292830840:  === (4 of 6) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-libs/openmotif-2.3.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/openmotif/openmotif-2.3.3.ebuild)

1292830840:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 6) x11-libs/openmotif-2.3.3 to /

1292830840:  >>> emerge (5 of 6) app-text/epdfview-0.1.6-r1 to /

1292830840:  === (5 of 6) Cleaning (app-text/epdfview-0.1.6-r1::/usr/portage/app-text/epdfview/epdfview-0.1.6-r1.ebuild)

1292830841:  === (5 of 6) Compiling/Merging (app-text/epdfview-0.1.6-r1::/usr/portage/app-text/epdfview/epdfview-0.1.6-r1.ebuild)

1292831311:  === (9 of 50) Merging (app-misc/strigi-0.7.1::/usr/portage/app-misc/strigi/strigi-0.7.1.ebuild)

1292831319:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-misc/strigi:0

1292831326:  === (9 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (app-misc/strigi-0.7.1::/usr/portage/app-misc/strigi/strigi-0.7.1.ebuild)

1292831326:  ::: completed emerge (9 of 50) app-misc/strigi-0.7.1 to /

1292831326:  >>> emerge (10 of 50) www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3 to /

1292831326:  === (10 of 50) Cleaning (www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3::/usr/portage/www-misc/htdig/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3.ebuild)

1292831327:  === (10 of 50) Compiling/Merging (www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3::/usr/portage/www-misc/htdig/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3.ebuild)

1292831415:  === (5 of 6) Merging (app-text/epdfview-0.1.6-r1::/usr/portage/app-text/epdfview/epdfview-0.1.6-r1.ebuild)

1292831423:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-text/epdfview:0

1292831432:  === (5 of 6) Updating world file (app-text/epdfview-0.1.6-r1)

1292831432:  === (5 of 6) Post-Build Cleaning (app-text/epdfview-0.1.6-r1::/usr/portage/app-text/epdfview/epdfview-0.1.6-r1.ebuild)

1292831432:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 6) app-text/epdfview-0.1.6-r1 to /

1292831432:  >>> emerge (6 of 6) app-text/xpdf-3.02-r4 to /

1292831432:  === (6 of 6) Cleaning (app-text/xpdf-3.02-r4::/usr/portage/app-text/xpdf/xpdf-3.02-r4.ebuild)

1292831433:  === (6 of 6) Compiling/Merging (app-text/xpdf-3.02-r4::/usr/portage/app-text/xpdf/xpdf-3.02-r4.ebuild)

1292831517:  === (6 of 6) Merging (app-text/xpdf-3.02-r4::/usr/portage/app-text/xpdf/xpdf-3.02-r4.ebuild)

1292831522:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-text/xpdf:0

1292831530:  === (6 of 6) Updating world file (app-text/xpdf-3.02-r4)

1292831530:  === (6 of 6) Post-Build Cleaning (app-text/xpdf-3.02-r4::/usr/portage/app-text/xpdf/xpdf-3.02-r4.ebuild)

1292831530:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 6) app-text/xpdf-3.02-r4 to /

1292831530:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1292831532:  *** exiting successfully.

1292831533:  *** terminating.

1292832090:  === (10 of 50) Merging (www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3::/usr/portage/www-misc/htdig/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3.ebuild)

1292832095:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: www-misc/htdig:0

1292832099:  === (10 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3::/usr/portage/www-misc/htdig/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3.ebuild)

1292832099:  ::: completed emerge (10 of 50) www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3 to /

1292832099:  >>> emerge (11 of 50) dev-libs/libksba-1.0.7 to /

1292832099:  === (11 of 50) Cleaning (dev-libs/libksba-1.0.7::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libksba/libksba-1.0.7.ebuild)

1292832099:  === (11 of 50) Compiling/Merging (dev-libs/libksba-1.0.7::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libksba/libksba-1.0.7.ebuild)

1292832199:  === (11 of 50) Merging (dev-libs/libksba-1.0.7::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libksba/libksba-1.0.7.ebuild)

1292832202:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-libs/libksba:0

1292832205:  === (11 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-libs/libksba-1.0.7::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libksba/libksba-1.0.7.ebuild)

1292832205:  ::: completed emerge (11 of 50) dev-libs/libksba-1.0.7 to /

1292832205:  >>> emerge (12 of 50) dev-libs/libassuan-2.0.0 to /

1292832206:  === (12 of 50) Cleaning (dev-libs/libassuan-2.0.0::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libassuan/libassuan-2.0.0.ebuild)

1292832206:  === (12 of 50) Compiling/Merging (dev-libs/libassuan-2.0.0::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libassuan/libassuan-2.0.0.ebuild)

1292832248:  === (12 of 50) Merging (dev-libs/libassuan-2.0.0::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libassuan/libassuan-2.0.0.ebuild)

1292832252:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-libs/libassuan:0

1292832255:  === (12 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-libs/libassuan-2.0.0::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libassuan/libassuan-2.0.0.ebuild)

1292832255:  ::: completed emerge (12 of 50) dev-libs/libassuan-2.0.0 to /

1292832255:  >>> emerge (13 of 50) dev-libs/pth-2.0.7-r1 to /

1292832255:  === (13 of 50) Cleaning (dev-libs/pth-2.0.7-r1::/usr/portage/dev-libs/pth/pth-2.0.7-r1.ebuild)

1292832255:  === (13 of 50) Compiling/Merging (dev-libs/pth-2.0.7-r1::/usr/portage/dev-libs/pth/pth-2.0.7-r1.ebuild)

1292832346:  === (13 of 50) Merging (dev-libs/pth-2.0.7-r1::/usr/portage/dev-libs/pth/pth-2.0.7-r1.ebuild)

1292832350:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-libs/pth:0

1292832354:  === (13 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-libs/pth-2.0.7-r1::/usr/portage/dev-libs/pth/pth-2.0.7-r1.ebuild)

1292832354:  ::: completed emerge (13 of 50) dev-libs/pth-2.0.7-r1 to /

1292832354:  >>> emerge (14 of 50) app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.0 to /

1292832354:  === (14 of 50) Cleaning (app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.0::/usr/portage/app-crypt/pinentry/pinentry-0.8.0.ebuild)

1292832354:  === (14 of 50) Compiling/Merging (app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.0::/usr/portage/app-crypt/pinentry/pinentry-0.8.0.ebuild)

1292832386:  === (14 of 50) Merging (app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.0::/usr/portage/app-crypt/pinentry/pinentry-0.8.0.ebuild)

1292832389:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-crypt/pinentry:0

1292832394:  === (14 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.0::/usr/portage/app-crypt/pinentry/pinentry-0.8.0.ebuild)

1292832394:  ::: completed emerge (14 of 50) app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.0 to /

1292832394:  >>> emerge (15 of 50) app-admin/eselect-lapack-0.1 to /

1292832394:  === (15 of 50) Cleaning (app-admin/eselect-lapack-0.1::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-lapack/eselect-lapack-0.1.ebuild)

1292832394:  === (15 of 50) Compiling/Merging (app-admin/eselect-lapack-0.1::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-lapack/eselect-lapack-0.1.ebuild)

1292832402:  === (15 of 50) Merging (app-admin/eselect-lapack-0.1::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-lapack/eselect-lapack-0.1.ebuild)

1292832405:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-admin/eselect-lapack:0

1292832409:  === (15 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (app-admin/eselect-lapack-0.1::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-lapack/eselect-lapack-0.1.ebuild)

1292832409:  ::: completed emerge (15 of 50) app-admin/eselect-lapack-0.1 to /

1292832409:  >>> emerge (16 of 50) app-admin/eselect-blas-0.1 to /

1292832409:  === (16 of 50) Cleaning (app-admin/eselect-blas-0.1::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-blas/eselect-blas-0.1.ebuild)

1292832409:  === (16 of 50) Compiling/Merging (app-admin/eselect-blas-0.1::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-blas/eselect-blas-0.1.ebuild)

1292832416:  === (16 of 50) Merging (app-admin/eselect-blas-0.1::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-blas/eselect-blas-0.1.ebuild)

1292832419:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-admin/eselect-blas:0

1292832422:  === (16 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (app-admin/eselect-blas-0.1::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-blas/eselect-blas-0.1.ebuild)

1292832422:  ::: completed emerge (16 of 50) app-admin/eselect-blas-0.1 to /

1292832422:  >>> emerge (17 of 50) media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r3 to /

1292832422:  === (17 of 50) Cleaning (media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r3::/usr/portage/media-libs/jasper/jasper-1.900.1-r3.ebuild)

1292832422:  === (17 of 50) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r3::/usr/portage/media-libs/jasper/jasper-1.900.1-r3.ebuild)

1292832609:  === (17 of 50) Merging (media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r3::/usr/portage/media-libs/jasper/jasper-1.900.1-r3.ebuild)

1292832617:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-libs/jasper:0

1292832623:  === (17 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r3::/usr/portage/media-libs/jasper/jasper-1.900.1-r3.ebuild)

1292832623:  ::: completed emerge (17 of 50) media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r3 to /

1292832623:  >>> emerge (18 of 50) app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-7.1-r1 to /

1292832624:  === (18 of 50) Cleaning (app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-7.1-r1::/usr/portage/app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools/dvd+rw-tools-7.1-r1.ebuild)

1292832624:  === (18 of 50) Compiling/Merging (app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-7.1-r1::/usr/portage/app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools/dvd+rw-tools-7.1-r1.ebuild)

1292832671:  === (18 of 50) Merging (app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-7.1-r1::/usr/portage/app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools/dvd+rw-tools-7.1-r1.ebuild)

1292832674:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools:0

1292832678:  === (18 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-7.1-r1::/usr/portage/app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools/dvd+rw-tools-7.1-r1.ebuild)

1292832678:  ::: completed emerge (18 of 50) app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-7.1-r1 to /

1292832678:  >>> emerge (19 of 50) app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3 to /

1292832678:  === (19 of 50) Cleaning (app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3::/usr/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao/cdrdao-1.2.3.ebuild)

1292832679:  === (19 of 50) Compiling/Merging (app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3::/usr/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao/cdrdao-1.2.3.ebuild)

1292832848:  === (19 of 50) Merging (app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3::/usr/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao/cdrdao-1.2.3.ebuild)

1292832851:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-cdr/cdrdao:0

1292832855:  === (19 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3::/usr/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao/cdrdao-1.2.3.ebuild)

1292832855:  ::: completed emerge (19 of 50) app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3 to /

1292832855:  >>> emerge (20 of 50) app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.16-r1 to /

1292832855:  === (20 of 50) Cleaning (app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.16-r1::/usr/portage/app-crypt/gnupg/gnupg-2.0.16-r1.ebuild)

1292832856:  === (20 of 50) Compiling/Merging (app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.16-r1::/usr/portage/app-crypt/gnupg/gnupg-2.0.16-r1.ebuild)

1292833128:  === (20 of 50) Merging (app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.16-r1::/usr/portage/app-crypt/gnupg/gnupg-2.0.16-r1.ebuild)

1292833132:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-crypt/gnupg:0

1292833136:  === (20 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.16-r1::/usr/portage/app-crypt/gnupg/gnupg-2.0.16-r1.ebuild)

1292833136:  ::: completed emerge (20 of 50) app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.16-r1 to /

1292833136:  >>> emerge (21 of 50) sci-libs/blas-reference-20070226 to /

1292833136:  === (21 of 50) Cleaning (sci-libs/blas-reference-20070226::/usr/portage/sci-libs/blas-reference/blas-reference-20070226.ebuild)

1292833137:  === (21 of 50) Compiling/Merging (sci-libs/blas-reference-20070226::/usr/portage/sci-libs/blas-reference/blas-reference-20070226.ebuild)

1292833303:  === (21 of 50) Merging (sci-libs/blas-reference-20070226::/usr/portage/sci-libs/blas-reference/blas-reference-20070226.ebuild)

1292833306:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sci-libs/blas-reference:0

1292833311:  === (21 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (sci-libs/blas-reference-20070226::/usr/portage/sci-libs/blas-reference/blas-reference-20070226.ebuild)

1292833311:  ::: completed emerge (21 of 50) sci-libs/blas-reference-20070226 to /

1292833311:  >>> emerge (22 of 50) virtual/blas-1.0 to /

1292833311:  === (22 of 50) Cleaning (virtual/blas-1.0::/usr/portage/virtual/blas/blas-1.0.ebuild)

1292833311:  === (22 of 50) Compiling/Merging (virtual/blas-1.0::/usr/portage/virtual/blas/blas-1.0.ebuild)

1292833318:  === (22 of 50) Merging (virtual/blas-1.0::/usr/portage/virtual/blas/blas-1.0.ebuild)

1292833322:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: virtual/blas:0

1292833325:  === (22 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (virtual/blas-1.0::/usr/portage/virtual/blas/blas-1.0.ebuild)

1292833325:  ::: completed emerge (22 of 50) virtual/blas-1.0 to /

1292833325:  >>> emerge (23 of 50) sci-libs/lapack-reference-3.1.1-r1 to /

1292833325:  === (23 of 50) Cleaning (sci-libs/lapack-reference-3.1.1-r1::/usr/portage/sci-libs/lapack-reference/lapack-reference-3.1.1-r1.ebuild)

1292833326:  === (23 of 50) Compiling/Merging (sci-libs/lapack-reference-3.1.1-r1::/usr/portage/sci-libs/lapack-reference/lapack-reference-3.1.1-r1.ebuild)

1292834381:  === (23 of 50) Merging (sci-libs/lapack-reference-3.1.1-r1::/usr/portage/sci-libs/lapack-reference/lapack-reference-3.1.1-r1.ebuild)

1292834385:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sci-libs/lapack-reference:0

1292834390:  === (23 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (sci-libs/lapack-reference-3.1.1-r1::/usr/portage/sci-libs/lapack-reference/lapack-reference-3.1.1-r1.ebuild)

1292834390:  ::: completed emerge (23 of 50) sci-libs/lapack-reference-3.1.1-r1 to /

1292834390:  >>> emerge (24 of 50) virtual/lapack-3.1 to /

1292834390:  === (24 of 50) Cleaning (virtual/lapack-3.1::/usr/portage/virtual/lapack/lapack-3.1.ebuild)

1292834390:  === (24 of 50) Compiling/Merging (virtual/lapack-3.1::/usr/portage/virtual/lapack/lapack-3.1.ebuild)

1292834396:  === (24 of 50) Merging (virtual/lapack-3.1::/usr/portage/virtual/lapack/lapack-3.1.ebuild)

1292834399:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: virtual/lapack:0

1292834402:  === (24 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (virtual/lapack-3.1::/usr/portage/virtual/lapack/lapack-3.1.ebuild)

1292834402:  ::: completed emerge (24 of 50) virtual/lapack-3.1 to /

1292834402:  >>> emerge (25 of 50) x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3 to /

1292834402:  === (25 of 50) Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-core/qt-core-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292834411:  === (25 of 50) Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-core/qt-core-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292835425:  === (25 of 50) Merging (x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-core/qt-core-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292835435:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-libs/qt-core:4

1292835435:  === Unmerging... (x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3)

1292835440:  >>> unmerge success: x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3

1292835445:  === (25 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-core/qt-core-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292835445:  ::: completed emerge (25 of 50) x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3 to /

1292835445:  >>> emerge (26 of 50) x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2 to /

1292835446:  === (26 of 50) Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2.ebuild)

1292835454:  === (26 of 50) Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2.ebuild)

1292838926:  === (26 of 50) Merging (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2.ebuild)

1292838938:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-libs/qt-gui:4

1292838938:  === Unmerging... (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2)

1292838944:  >>> unmerge success: x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2

1292838950:  === (26 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2.ebuild)

1292838950:  ::: completed emerge (26 of 50) x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2 to /

1292838950:  >>> emerge (27 of 50) x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2 to /

1292838950:  === (27 of 50) Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-sql/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2.ebuild)

1292838959:  === (27 of 50) Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-sql/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2.ebuild)

1292839096:  === (27 of 50) Merging (x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-sql/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2.ebuild)

1292839103:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-libs/qt-sql:4

1292839109:  === (27 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-sql/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2.ebuild)

1292839109:  ::: completed emerge (27 of 50) x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2 to /

1292839109:  >>> emerge (28 of 50) x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3 to /

1292839109:  === (28 of 50) Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-test/qt-test-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292839118:  === (28 of 50) Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-test/qt-test-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292839204:  === (28 of 50) Merging (x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-test/qt-test-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292839209:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-libs/qt-test:4

1292839214:  === (28 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-test/qt-test-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292839214:  ::: completed emerge (28 of 50) x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3 to /

1292839214:  >>> emerge (29 of 50) dev-util/automoc-0.9.88 to /

1292839214:  === (29 of 50) Cleaning (dev-util/automoc-0.9.88::/usr/portage/dev-util/automoc/automoc-0.9.88.ebuild)

1292839214:  === (29 of 50) Compiling/Merging (dev-util/automoc-0.9.88::/usr/portage/dev-util/automoc/automoc-0.9.88.ebuild)

1292839242:  === (29 of 50) Merging (dev-util/automoc-0.9.88::/usr/portage/dev-util/automoc/automoc-0.9.88.ebuild)

1292839246:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-util/automoc:0

1292839250:  === (29 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-util/automoc-0.9.88::/usr/portage/dev-util/automoc/automoc-0.9.88.ebuild)

1292839250:  ::: completed emerge (29 of 50) dev-util/automoc-0.9.88 to /

1292839250:  >>> emerge (30 of 50) x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3 to /

1292839250:  === (30 of 50) Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-svg/qt-svg-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292839260:  === (30 of 50) Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-svg/qt-svg-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292839383: Started emerge on: Dec 20, 2010 11:03:03

1292839383:  *** emerge --quiet scite

1292839403:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) app-editors/scite-2.12 to /

1292839403:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (app-editors/scite-2.12::/usr/portage/app-editors/scite/scite-2.12.ebuild)

1292839404:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (app-editors/scite-2.12::/usr/portage/app-editors/scite/scite-2.12.ebuild)

1292839437:  === (30 of 50) Merging (x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-svg/qt-svg-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292839444:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-libs/qt-svg:4

1292839453:  === (30 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-svg/qt-svg-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292839453:  ::: completed emerge (30 of 50) x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3 to /

1292839453:  >>> emerge (31 of 50) media-libs/qimageblitz-0.0.4 to /

1292839453:  === (31 of 50) Cleaning (media-libs/qimageblitz-0.0.4::/usr/portage/media-libs/qimageblitz/qimageblitz-0.0.4.ebuild)

1292839454:  === (31 of 50) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/qimageblitz-0.0.4::/usr/portage/media-libs/qimageblitz/qimageblitz-0.0.4.ebuild)

1292839578:  === (31 of 50) Merging (media-libs/qimageblitz-0.0.4::/usr/portage/media-libs/qimageblitz/qimageblitz-0.0.4.ebuild)

1292839585:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-libs/qimageblitz:0

1292839594:  === (31 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (media-libs/qimageblitz-0.0.4::/usr/portage/media-libs/qimageblitz/qimageblitz-0.0.4.ebuild)

1292839594:  ::: completed emerge (31 of 50) media-libs/qimageblitz-0.0.4 to /

1292839594:  >>> emerge (32 of 50) app-crypt/qca-2.0.2-r2 to /

1292839594:  === (32 of 50) Cleaning (app-crypt/qca-2.0.2-r2::/usr/portage/app-crypt/qca/qca-2.0.2-r2.ebuild)

1292839595:  === (32 of 50) Compiling/Merging (app-crypt/qca-2.0.2-r2::/usr/portage/app-crypt/qca/qca-2.0.2-r2.ebuild)

1292839871:  === (32 of 50) Merging (app-crypt/qca-2.0.2-r2::/usr/portage/app-crypt/qca/qca-2.0.2-r2.ebuild)

1292839880:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-crypt/qca:2

1292839887:  === (32 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (app-crypt/qca-2.0.2-r2::/usr/portage/app-crypt/qca/qca-2.0.2-r2.ebuild)

1292839887:  ::: completed emerge (32 of 50) app-crypt/qca-2.0.2-r2 to /

1292839887:  >>> emerge (33 of 50) x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3 to /

1292839887:  === (33 of 50) Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292839900:  === (33 of 50) Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292840044:  === (1 of 1) Merging (app-editors/scite-2.12::/usr/portage/app-editors/scite/scite-2.12.ebuild)

1292840053:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-editors/scite:0

1292840059:  === (1 of 1) Updating world file (app-editors/scite-2.12)

1292840059:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (app-editors/scite-2.12::/usr/portage/app-editors/scite/scite-2.12.ebuild)

1292840059:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) app-editors/scite-2.12 to /

1292840059:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1292840061:  *** exiting successfully.

1292840076:  *** terminating.

1292841702:  === (33 of 50) Merging (x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292841706:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns:4

1292841713:  === (33 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292841713:  ::: completed emerge (33 of 50) x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3 to /

1292841713:  >>> emerge (34 of 50) dev-libs/libattica-0.1.2 to /

1292841713:  === (34 of 50) Cleaning (dev-libs/libattica-0.1.2::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libattica/libattica-0.1.2.ebuild)

1292841714:  === (34 of 50) Compiling/Merging (dev-libs/libattica-0.1.2::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libattica/libattica-0.1.2.ebuild)

1292841838:  === (34 of 50) Merging (dev-libs/libattica-0.1.2::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libattica/libattica-0.1.2.ebuild)

1292841843:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-libs/libattica:0

1292841847:  === (34 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-libs/libattica-0.1.2::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libattica/libattica-0.1.2.ebuild)

1292841847:  ::: completed emerge (34 of 50) dev-libs/libattica-0.1.2 to /

1292841847:  >>> emerge (35 of 50) x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3 to /

1292841847:  === (35 of 50) Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-opengl/qt-opengl-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292841857:  === (35 of 50) Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-opengl/qt-opengl-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292842149:  === (35 of 50) Merging (x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-opengl/qt-opengl-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292842154:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-libs/qt-opengl:4

1292842161:  === (35 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-opengl/qt-opengl-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292842161:  ::: completed emerge (35 of 50) x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3 to /

1292842161:  >>> emerge (36 of 50) x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3 to /

1292842161:  === (36 of 50) Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-qt3support/qt-qt3support-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292842170:  === (36 of 50) Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-qt3support/qt-qt3support-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292842786:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1292842786:  *** exiting unsuccessfully with status '1'.

1292842798:  *** terminating.
```

LG Roland

----------

## franzf

Ich würde sagen, dein qt-qt3support ging schief (das letzte in der Liste, danach "exiting unsucessfully"). Jetzt schaust du mal ob du in dem Pfad, den ich dir genannt hab, das build.log findest, das interessiert uns (wenns zu lang sein sollte ab auf pastebin damit).

Wenn du das nicht findest, mach ein emerge -1 qt-qt3support.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich hab unter /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/ nur die zwei Ordner:

libwnck-2.30.2

und qt-webkit-4.6.3-r1

Wenn ich dein "emerge -1 qt-qt3support" ausführe, was muss ich anhängen, um allen output in eine datei umzuleiten?

reicht da ein:

emerge -1 qt-qt3support > qt-qt3support.log ?

LG Roland

----------

## Max Steel

Du solltest noch zusätzlich ein 2>&1 anhängen. Damit der Output von stderr auch in die Datei kommt.

Edith:

Danke firefly, freudscher vertipper.

----------

## firefly

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Du solltest nicht zusätzlich ein 2>&1 anhängen. Damit der Output von stderr auch in die Datei kommt.

 

sollte das "nicht" nicht besser "noch" heißen?

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Komisch, bei mir kommt das:

# emerge -1 qt-qt3support 2>&1 fehler.log

!!! 'fehler.log' is not a valid package atom

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.

PS:

Mir ist gestern beim Compilieren von XBMC der Saft ausgegangen.

In der emerge.log schreibt er am Schluss:

```
1292961597:  ::: completed emerge (31 of 32) x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.7 to /

1292961597:  >>> emerge (32 of 32) media-tv/xbmc-9.11-r5 to /

1292961597:  === (32 of 32) Cleaning (media-tv/xbmc-9.11-r5::/usr/portage/media-tv/xbmc/xbmc-9.11-r5.ebuild)

1292961608:  === (32 of 32) Compiling/Merging (media-tv/xbmc-9.11-r5::/usr/portage/media-tv/xbmc/xbmc-9.11-r5.ebuild)
```

kann man den auch wieder irgendwie wiederbeleben?

LG Roland

----------

## franzf

Für den emerge-Output hab ich stderr noch nie gebraucht. Aber eigentlich unnötig, die Logfiles sollten nicht verschwinden.

Dass ein build.log für qt-qt3support nicht existiert, wundert mich.

Bevor du hier weiter auf den "richtigen" Tip wartest, kannst du einfach nochmal ein emerge digikam anstoßen und dann aufpassen, wo es aussetzt. Dann kannst du direkt die Fehlermeldung posten.

----------

## Max Steel

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> # emerge -1 qt-qt3support 2>&1 fehler.log

 

Nene, das war so nicht gemeint.

Eher so:

emerge -1 qt-qt3support > fehler.log 2>&1

Aber wie franzf schon sagte, eigentlich sollte es nicht verschwinden.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Da kommt dann sowas:

```
1292828740: Started emerge on: Dec 20, 2010 08:05:40

1292828740:  *** emerge --quiet digikam

1292828770:  >>> emerge (1 of 50) kde-base/kde-env-4.4.5 to /

1292828771:  === (1 of 50) Cleaning (kde-base/kde-env-4.4.5::/usr/portage/kde-base/kde-env/kde-env-4.4.5.ebuild)

1292828775:  === (1 of 50) Compiling/Merging (kde-base/kde-env-4.4.5::/usr/portage/kde-base/kde-env/kde-env-4.4.5.ebuild)

1292828794:  === (1 of 50) Merging (kde-base/kde-env-4.4.5::/usr/portage/kde-base/kde-env/kde-env-4.4.5.ebuild)

1292828801:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: kde-base/kde-env:4.4

1292828808:  === (1 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (kde-base/kde-env-4.4.5::/usr/portage/kde-base/kde-env/kde-env-4.4.5.ebuild)

1292828808:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 50) kde-base/kde-env-4.4.5 to /

1292828808:  >>> emerge (2 of 50) dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.21b to /

1292828808:  === (2 of 50) Cleaning (dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.21b::/usr/portage/dev-cpp/clucene/clucene-0.9.21b.ebuild)

1292828809:  === (2 of 50) Compiling/Merging (dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.21b::/usr/portage/dev-cpp/clucene/clucene-0.9.21b.ebuild)

1292829495:  === (2 of 50) Merging (dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.21b::/usr/portage/dev-cpp/clucene/clucene-0.9.21b.ebuild)

1292829501:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-cpp/clucene:1

1292829507:  === (2 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.21b::/usr/portage/dev-cpp/clucene/clucene-0.9.21b.ebuild)

1292829507:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 50) dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.21b to /

1292829507:  >>> emerge (3 of 50) media-libs/libpgf-6.09.44-r1 to /

1292829507:  === (3 of 50) Cleaning (media-libs/libpgf-6.09.44-r1::/usr/portage/media-libs/libpgf/libpgf-6.09.44-r1.ebuild)

1292829508:  === (3 of 50) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/libpgf-6.09.44-r1::/usr/portage/media-libs/libpgf/libpgf-6.09.44-r1.ebuild)

1292829660:  === (3 of 50) Merging (media-libs/libpgf-6.09.44-r1::/usr/portage/media-libs/libpgf/libpgf-6.09.44-r1.ebuild)

1292829665:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-libs/libpgf:0

1292829671:  === (3 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (media-libs/libpgf-6.09.44-r1::/usr/portage/media-libs/libpgf/libpgf-6.09.44-r1.ebuild)

1292829671:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 50) media-libs/libpgf-6.09.44-r1 to /

1292829671:  >>> emerge (4 of 50) media-libs/liblqr-0.4.1 to /

1292829671:  === (4 of 50) Cleaning (media-libs/liblqr-0.4.1::/usr/portage/media-libs/liblqr/liblqr-0.4.1.ebuild)

1292829672:  === (4 of 50) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/liblqr-0.4.1::/usr/portage/media-libs/liblqr/liblqr-0.4.1.ebuild)

1292829738:  === (4 of 50) Merging (media-libs/liblqr-0.4.1::/usr/portage/media-libs/liblqr/liblqr-0.4.1.ebuild)

1292829742:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-libs/liblqr:0

1292829746:  === (4 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (media-libs/liblqr-0.4.1::/usr/portage/media-libs/liblqr/liblqr-0.4.1.ebuild)

1292829746:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 50) media-libs/liblqr-0.4.1 to /

1292829747:  >>> emerge (5 of 50) media-libs/libdvdread-4.1.3_p1168 to /

1292829747:  === (5 of 50) Cleaning (media-libs/libdvdread-4.1.3_p1168::/usr/portage/media-libs/libdvdread/libdvdread-4.1.3_p1168.ebuild)

1292829747:  === (5 of 50) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/libdvdread-4.1.3_p1168::/usr/portage/media-libs/libdvdread/libdvdread-4.1.3_p1168.ebuild)

1292829922:  === (5 of 50) Merging (media-libs/libdvdread-4.1.3_p1168::/usr/portage/media-libs/libdvdread/libdvdread-4.1.3_p1168.ebuild)

1292829929:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-libs/libdvdread:0

1292829935:  === (5 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (media-libs/libdvdread-4.1.3_p1168::/usr/portage/media-libs/libdvdread/libdvdread-4.1.3_p1168.ebuild)

1292829935:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 50) media-libs/libdvdread-4.1.3_p1168 to /

1292829935:  >>> emerge (6 of 50) media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.7 to /

1292829935:  === (6 of 50) Cleaning (media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.7::/usr/portage/media-libs/libsamplerate/libsamplerate-0.1.7.ebuild)

1292829936:  === (6 of 50) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.7::/usr/portage/media-libs/libsamplerate/libsamplerate-0.1.7.ebuild)

1292830130:  === (6 of 50) Merging (media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.7::/usr/portage/media-libs/libsamplerate/libsamplerate-0.1.7.ebuild)

1292830136:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-libs/libsamplerate:0

1292830142:  === (6 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.7::/usr/portage/media-libs/libsamplerate/libsamplerate-0.1.7.ebuild)

1292830142:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 50) media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.7 to /

1292830142:  >>> emerge (7 of 50) media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r3 to /

1292830142:  === (7 of 50) Cleaning (media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r3::/usr/portage/media-sound/cdparanoia/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r3.ebuild)

1292830142:  === (7 of 50) Compiling/Merging (media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r3::/usr/portage/media-sound/cdparanoia/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r3.ebuild)

1292830218:  === (7 of 50) Merging (media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r3::/usr/portage/media-sound/cdparanoia/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r3.ebuild)

1292830226:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-sound/cdparanoia:0

1292830233:  === (7 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r3::/usr/portage/media-sound/cdparanoia/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r3.ebuild)

1292830233:  ::: completed emerge (7 of 50) media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r3 to /

1292830233:  >>> emerge (8 of 50) media-gfx/exiv2-0.19 to /

1292830233:  === (8 of 50) Cleaning (media-gfx/exiv2-0.19::/usr/portage/media-gfx/exiv2/exiv2-0.19.ebuild)

1292830234:  === (8 of 50) Compiling/Merging (media-gfx/exiv2-0.19::/usr/portage/media-gfx/exiv2/exiv2-0.19.ebuild)

1292830754:  === (8 of 50) Merging (media-gfx/exiv2-0.19::/usr/portage/media-gfx/exiv2/exiv2-0.19.ebuild)

1292830759:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-gfx/exiv2:0

1292830765:  === (8 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (media-gfx/exiv2-0.19::/usr/portage/media-gfx/exiv2/exiv2-0.19.ebuild)

1292830765:  ::: completed emerge (8 of 50) media-gfx/exiv2-0.19 to /

1292830766:  >>> emerge (9 of 50) app-misc/strigi-0.7.1 to /

1292830766:  === (9 of 50) Cleaning (app-misc/strigi-0.7.1::/usr/portage/app-misc/strigi/strigi-0.7.1.ebuild)

1292830766:  === (9 of 50) Compiling/Merging (app-misc/strigi-0.7.1::/usr/portage/app-misc/strigi/strigi-0.7.1.ebuild)

1292830820:  === (4 of 6) Merging (x11-libs/openmotif-2.3.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/openmotif/openmotif-2.3.3.ebuild)

1292830833:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-libs/openmotif:0

1292830840:  === (4 of 6) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-libs/openmotif-2.3.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/openmotif/openmotif-2.3.3.ebuild)

1292830840:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 6) x11-libs/openmotif-2.3.3 to /

1292830840:  >>> emerge (5 of 6) app-text/epdfview-0.1.6-r1 to /

1292830840:  === (5 of 6) Cleaning (app-text/epdfview-0.1.6-r1::/usr/portage/app-text/epdfview/epdfview-0.1.6-r1.ebuild)

1292830841:  === (5 of 6) Compiling/Merging (app-text/epdfview-0.1.6-r1::/usr/portage/app-text/epdfview/epdfview-0.1.6-r1.ebuild)

1292831311:  === (9 of 50) Merging (app-misc/strigi-0.7.1::/usr/portage/app-misc/strigi/strigi-0.7.1.ebuild)

1292831319:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-misc/strigi:0

1292831326:  === (9 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (app-misc/strigi-0.7.1::/usr/portage/app-misc/strigi/strigi-0.7.1.ebuild)

1292831326:  ::: completed emerge (9 of 50) app-misc/strigi-0.7.1 to /

1292831326:  >>> emerge (10 of 50) www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3 to /

1292831326:  === (10 of 50) Cleaning (www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3::/usr/portage/www-misc/htdig/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3.ebuild)

1292831327:  === (10 of 50) Compiling/Merging (www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3::/usr/portage/www-misc/htdig/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3.ebuild)

1292831415:  === (5 of 6) Merging (app-text/epdfview-0.1.6-r1::/usr/portage/app-text/epdfview/epdfview-0.1.6-r1.ebuild)

1292831423:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-text/epdfview:0

1292831432:  === (5 of 6) Updating world file (app-text/epdfview-0.1.6-r1)

1292831432:  === (5 of 6) Post-Build Cleaning (app-text/epdfview-0.1.6-r1::/usr/portage/app-text/epdfview/epdfview-0.1.6-r1.ebuild)

1292831432:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 6) app-text/epdfview-0.1.6-r1 to /

1292831432:  >>> emerge (6 of 6) app-text/xpdf-3.02-r4 to /

1292831432:  === (6 of 6) Cleaning (app-text/xpdf-3.02-r4::/usr/portage/app-text/xpdf/xpdf-3.02-r4.ebuild)

1292831433:  === (6 of 6) Compiling/Merging (app-text/xpdf-3.02-r4::/usr/portage/app-text/xpdf/xpdf-3.02-r4.ebuild)

1292831517:  === (6 of 6) Merging (app-text/xpdf-3.02-r4::/usr/portage/app-text/xpdf/xpdf-3.02-r4.ebuild)

1292831522:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-text/xpdf:0

1292831530:  === (6 of 6) Updating world file (app-text/xpdf-3.02-r4)

1292831530:  === (6 of 6) Post-Build Cleaning (app-text/xpdf-3.02-r4::/usr/portage/app-text/xpdf/xpdf-3.02-r4.ebuild)

1292831530:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 6) app-text/xpdf-3.02-r4 to /

1292831530:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1292831532:  *** exiting successfully.

1292831533:  *** terminating.

1292832090:  === (10 of 50) Merging (www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3::/usr/portage/www-misc/htdig/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3.ebuild)

1292832095:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: www-misc/htdig:0

1292832099:  === (10 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3::/usr/portage/www-misc/htdig/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3.ebuild)

1292832099:  ::: completed emerge (10 of 50) www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3 to /

1292832099:  >>> emerge (11 of 50) dev-libs/libksba-1.0.7 to /

1292832099:  === (11 of 50) Cleaning (dev-libs/libksba-1.0.7::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libksba/libksba-1.0.7.ebuild)

1292832099:  === (11 of 50) Compiling/Merging (dev-libs/libksba-1.0.7::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libksba/libksba-1.0.7.ebuild)

1292832199:  === (11 of 50) Merging (dev-libs/libksba-1.0.7::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libksba/libksba-1.0.7.ebuild)

1292832202:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-libs/libksba:0

1292832205:  === (11 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-libs/libksba-1.0.7::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libksba/libksba-1.0.7.ebuild)

1292832205:  ::: completed emerge (11 of 50) dev-libs/libksba-1.0.7 to /

1292832205:  >>> emerge (12 of 50) dev-libs/libassuan-2.0.0 to /

1292832206:  === (12 of 50) Cleaning (dev-libs/libassuan-2.0.0::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libassuan/libassuan-2.0.0.ebuild)

1292832206:  === (12 of 50) Compiling/Merging (dev-libs/libassuan-2.0.0::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libassuan/libassuan-2.0.0.ebuild)

1292832248:  === (12 of 50) Merging (dev-libs/libassuan-2.0.0::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libassuan/libassuan-2.0.0.ebuild)

1292832252:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-libs/libassuan:0

1292832255:  === (12 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-libs/libassuan-2.0.0::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libassuan/libassuan-2.0.0.ebuild)

1292832255:  ::: completed emerge (12 of 50) dev-libs/libassuan-2.0.0 to /

1292832255:  >>> emerge (13 of 50) dev-libs/pth-2.0.7-r1 to /

1292832255:  === (13 of 50) Cleaning (dev-libs/pth-2.0.7-r1::/usr/portage/dev-libs/pth/pth-2.0.7-r1.ebuild)

1292832255:  === (13 of 50) Compiling/Merging (dev-libs/pth-2.0.7-r1::/usr/portage/dev-libs/pth/pth-2.0.7-r1.ebuild)

1292832346:  === (13 of 50) Merging (dev-libs/pth-2.0.7-r1::/usr/portage/dev-libs/pth/pth-2.0.7-r1.ebuild)

1292832350:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-libs/pth:0

1292832354:  === (13 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-libs/pth-2.0.7-r1::/usr/portage/dev-libs/pth/pth-2.0.7-r1.ebuild)

1292832354:  ::: completed emerge (13 of 50) dev-libs/pth-2.0.7-r1 to /

1292832354:  >>> emerge (14 of 50) app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.0 to /

1292832354:  === (14 of 50) Cleaning (app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.0::/usr/portage/app-crypt/pinentry/pinentry-0.8.0.ebuild)

1292832354:  === (14 of 50) Compiling/Merging (app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.0::/usr/portage/app-crypt/pinentry/pinentry-0.8.0.ebuild)

1292832386:  === (14 of 50) Merging (app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.0::/usr/portage/app-crypt/pinentry/pinentry-0.8.0.ebuild)

1292832389:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-crypt/pinentry:0

1292832394:  === (14 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.0::/usr/portage/app-crypt/pinentry/pinentry-0.8.0.ebuild)

1292832394:  ::: completed emerge (14 of 50) app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.0 to /

1292832394:  >>> emerge (15 of 50) app-admin/eselect-lapack-0.1 to /

1292832394:  === (15 of 50) Cleaning (app-admin/eselect-lapack-0.1::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-lapack/eselect-lapack-0.1.ebuild)

1292832394:  === (15 of 50) Compiling/Merging (app-admin/eselect-lapack-0.1::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-lapack/eselect-lapack-0.1.ebuild)

1292832402:  === (15 of 50) Merging (app-admin/eselect-lapack-0.1::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-lapack/eselect-lapack-0.1.ebuild)

1292832405:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-admin/eselect-lapack:0

1292832409:  === (15 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (app-admin/eselect-lapack-0.1::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-lapack/eselect-lapack-0.1.ebuild)

1292832409:  ::: completed emerge (15 of 50) app-admin/eselect-lapack-0.1 to /

1292832409:  >>> emerge (16 of 50) app-admin/eselect-blas-0.1 to /

1292832409:  === (16 of 50) Cleaning (app-admin/eselect-blas-0.1::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-blas/eselect-blas-0.1.ebuild)

1292832409:  === (16 of 50) Compiling/Merging (app-admin/eselect-blas-0.1::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-blas/eselect-blas-0.1.ebuild)

1292832416:  === (16 of 50) Merging (app-admin/eselect-blas-0.1::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-blas/eselect-blas-0.1.ebuild)

1292832419:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-admin/eselect-blas:0

1292832422:  === (16 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (app-admin/eselect-blas-0.1::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-blas/eselect-blas-0.1.ebuild)

1292832422:  ::: completed emerge (16 of 50) app-admin/eselect-blas-0.1 to /

1292832422:  >>> emerge (17 of 50) media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r3 to /

1292832422:  === (17 of 50) Cleaning (media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r3::/usr/portage/media-libs/jasper/jasper-1.900.1-r3.ebuild)

1292832422:  === (17 of 50) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r3::/usr/portage/media-libs/jasper/jasper-1.900.1-r3.ebuild)

1292832609:  === (17 of 50) Merging (media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r3::/usr/portage/media-libs/jasper/jasper-1.900.1-r3.ebuild)

1292832617:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-libs/jasper:0

1292832623:  === (17 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r3::/usr/portage/media-libs/jasper/jasper-1.900.1-r3.ebuild)

1292832623:  ::: completed emerge (17 of 50) media-libs/jasper-1.900.1-r3 to /

1292832623:  >>> emerge (18 of 50) app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-7.1-r1 to /

1292832624:  === (18 of 50) Cleaning (app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-7.1-r1::/usr/portage/app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools/dvd+rw-tools-7.1-r1.ebuild)

1292832624:  === (18 of 50) Compiling/Merging (app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-7.1-r1::/usr/portage/app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools/dvd+rw-tools-7.1-r1.ebuild)

1292832671:  === (18 of 50) Merging (app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-7.1-r1::/usr/portage/app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools/dvd+rw-tools-7.1-r1.ebuild)

1292832674:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools:0

1292832678:  === (18 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-7.1-r1::/usr/portage/app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools/dvd+rw-tools-7.1-r1.ebuild)

1292832678:  ::: completed emerge (18 of 50) app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-7.1-r1 to /

1292832678:  >>> emerge (19 of 50) app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3 to /

1292832678:  === (19 of 50) Cleaning (app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3::/usr/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao/cdrdao-1.2.3.ebuild)

1292832679:  === (19 of 50) Compiling/Merging (app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3::/usr/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao/cdrdao-1.2.3.ebuild)

1292832848:  === (19 of 50) Merging (app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3::/usr/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao/cdrdao-1.2.3.ebuild)

1292832851:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-cdr/cdrdao:0

1292832855:  === (19 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3::/usr/portage/app-cdr/cdrdao/cdrdao-1.2.3.ebuild)

1292832855:  ::: completed emerge (19 of 50) app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3 to /

1292832855:  >>> emerge (20 of 50) app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.16-r1 to /

1292832855:  === (20 of 50) Cleaning (app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.16-r1::/usr/portage/app-crypt/gnupg/gnupg-2.0.16-r1.ebuild)

1292832856:  === (20 of 50) Compiling/Merging (app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.16-r1::/usr/portage/app-crypt/gnupg/gnupg-2.0.16-r1.ebuild)

1292833128:  === (20 of 50) Merging (app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.16-r1::/usr/portage/app-crypt/gnupg/gnupg-2.0.16-r1.ebuild)

1292833132:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-crypt/gnupg:0

1292833136:  === (20 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.16-r1::/usr/portage/app-crypt/gnupg/gnupg-2.0.16-r1.ebuild)

1292833136:  ::: completed emerge (20 of 50) app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.16-r1 to /

1292833136:  >>> emerge (21 of 50) sci-libs/blas-reference-20070226 to /

1292833136:  === (21 of 50) Cleaning (sci-libs/blas-reference-20070226::/usr/portage/sci-libs/blas-reference/blas-reference-20070226.ebuild)

1292833137:  === (21 of 50) Compiling/Merging (sci-libs/blas-reference-20070226::/usr/portage/sci-libs/blas-reference/blas-reference-20070226.ebuild)

1292833303:  === (21 of 50) Merging (sci-libs/blas-reference-20070226::/usr/portage/sci-libs/blas-reference/blas-reference-20070226.ebuild)

1292833306:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sci-libs/blas-reference:0

1292833311:  === (21 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (sci-libs/blas-reference-20070226::/usr/portage/sci-libs/blas-reference/blas-reference-20070226.ebuild)

1292833311:  ::: completed emerge (21 of 50) sci-libs/blas-reference-20070226 to /

1292833311:  >>> emerge (22 of 50) virtual/blas-1.0 to /

1292833311:  === (22 of 50) Cleaning (virtual/blas-1.0::/usr/portage/virtual/blas/blas-1.0.ebuild)

1292833311:  === (22 of 50) Compiling/Merging (virtual/blas-1.0::/usr/portage/virtual/blas/blas-1.0.ebuild)

1292833318:  === (22 of 50) Merging (virtual/blas-1.0::/usr/portage/virtual/blas/blas-1.0.ebuild)

1292833322:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: virtual/blas:0

1292833325:  === (22 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (virtual/blas-1.0::/usr/portage/virtual/blas/blas-1.0.ebuild)

1292833325:  ::: completed emerge (22 of 50) virtual/blas-1.0 to /

1292833325:  >>> emerge (23 of 50) sci-libs/lapack-reference-3.1.1-r1 to /

1292833325:  === (23 of 50) Cleaning (sci-libs/lapack-reference-3.1.1-r1::/usr/portage/sci-libs/lapack-reference/lapack-reference-3.1.1-r1.ebuild)

1292833326:  === (23 of 50) Compiling/Merging (sci-libs/lapack-reference-3.1.1-r1::/usr/portage/sci-libs/lapack-reference/lapack-reference-3.1.1-r1.ebuild)

1292834381:  === (23 of 50) Merging (sci-libs/lapack-reference-3.1.1-r1::/usr/portage/sci-libs/lapack-reference/lapack-reference-3.1.1-r1.ebuild)

1292834385:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sci-libs/lapack-reference:0

1292834390:  === (23 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (sci-libs/lapack-reference-3.1.1-r1::/usr/portage/sci-libs/lapack-reference/lapack-reference-3.1.1-r1.ebuild)

1292834390:  ::: completed emerge (23 of 50) sci-libs/lapack-reference-3.1.1-r1 to /

1292834390:  >>> emerge (24 of 50) virtual/lapack-3.1 to /

1292834390:  === (24 of 50) Cleaning (virtual/lapack-3.1::/usr/portage/virtual/lapack/lapack-3.1.ebuild)

1292834390:  === (24 of 50) Compiling/Merging (virtual/lapack-3.1::/usr/portage/virtual/lapack/lapack-3.1.ebuild)

1292834396:  === (24 of 50) Merging (virtual/lapack-3.1::/usr/portage/virtual/lapack/lapack-3.1.ebuild)

1292834399:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: virtual/lapack:0

1292834402:  === (24 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (virtual/lapack-3.1::/usr/portage/virtual/lapack/lapack-3.1.ebuild)

1292834402:  ::: completed emerge (24 of 50) virtual/lapack-3.1 to /

1292834402:  >>> emerge (25 of 50) x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3 to /

1292834402:  === (25 of 50) Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-core/qt-core-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292834411:  === (25 of 50) Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-core/qt-core-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292835425:  === (25 of 50) Merging (x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-core/qt-core-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292835435:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-libs/qt-core:4

1292835435:  === Unmerging... (x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3)

1292835440:  >>> unmerge success: x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3

1292835445:  === (25 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-core/qt-core-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292835445:  ::: completed emerge (25 of 50) x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.3 to /

1292835445:  >>> emerge (26 of 50) x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2 to /

1292835446:  === (26 of 50) Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2.ebuild)

1292835454:  === (26 of 50) Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2.ebuild)

1292838926:  === (26 of 50) Merging (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2.ebuild)

1292838938:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-libs/qt-gui:4

1292838938:  === Unmerging... (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2)

1292838944:  >>> unmerge success: x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2

1292838950:  === (26 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-gui/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2.ebuild)

1292838950:  ::: completed emerge (26 of 50) x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.3-r2 to /

1292838950:  >>> emerge (27 of 50) x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2 to /

1292838950:  === (27 of 50) Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-sql/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2.ebuild)

1292838959:  === (27 of 50) Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-sql/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2.ebuild)

1292839096:  === (27 of 50) Merging (x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-sql/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2.ebuild)

1292839103:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-libs/qt-sql:4

1292839109:  === (27 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-sql/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2.ebuild)

1292839109:  ::: completed emerge (27 of 50) x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.3-r2 to /

1292839109:  >>> emerge (28 of 50) x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3 to /

1292839109:  === (28 of 50) Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-test/qt-test-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292839118:  === (28 of 50) Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-test/qt-test-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292839204:  === (28 of 50) Merging (x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-test/qt-test-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292839209:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-libs/qt-test:4

1292839214:  === (28 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-test/qt-test-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292839214:  ::: completed emerge (28 of 50) x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.3 to /

1292839214:  >>> emerge (29 of 50) dev-util/automoc-0.9.88 to /

1292839214:  === (29 of 50) Cleaning (dev-util/automoc-0.9.88::/usr/portage/dev-util/automoc/automoc-0.9.88.ebuild)

1292839214:  === (29 of 50) Compiling/Merging (dev-util/automoc-0.9.88::/usr/portage/dev-util/automoc/automoc-0.9.88.ebuild)

1292839242:  === (29 of 50) Merging (dev-util/automoc-0.9.88::/usr/portage/dev-util/automoc/automoc-0.9.88.ebuild)

1292839246:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-util/automoc:0

1292839250:  === (29 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-util/automoc-0.9.88::/usr/portage/dev-util/automoc/automoc-0.9.88.ebuild)

1292839250:  ::: completed emerge (29 of 50) dev-util/automoc-0.9.88 to /

1292839250:  >>> emerge (30 of 50) x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3 to /

1292839250:  === (30 of 50) Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-svg/qt-svg-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292839260:  === (30 of 50) Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-svg/qt-svg-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292839383: Started emerge on: Dec 20, 2010 11:03:03

1292839383:  *** emerge --quiet scite

1292839403:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) app-editors/scite-2.12 to /

1292839403:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (app-editors/scite-2.12::/usr/portage/app-editors/scite/scite-2.12.ebuild)

1292839404:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (app-editors/scite-2.12::/usr/portage/app-editors/scite/scite-2.12.ebuild)

1292839437:  === (30 of 50) Merging (x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-svg/qt-svg-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292839444:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-libs/qt-svg:4

1292839453:  === (30 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-svg/qt-svg-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292839453:  ::: completed emerge (30 of 50) x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.3 to /

1292839453:  >>> emerge (31 of 50) media-libs/qimageblitz-0.0.4 to /

1292839453:  === (31 of 50) Cleaning (media-libs/qimageblitz-0.0.4::/usr/portage/media-libs/qimageblitz/qimageblitz-0.0.4.ebuild)

1292839454:  === (31 of 50) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/qimageblitz-0.0.4::/usr/portage/media-libs/qimageblitz/qimageblitz-0.0.4.ebuild)

1292839578:  === (31 of 50) Merging (media-libs/qimageblitz-0.0.4::/usr/portage/media-libs/qimageblitz/qimageblitz-0.0.4.ebuild)

1292839585:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: media-libs/qimageblitz:0

1292839594:  === (31 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (media-libs/qimageblitz-0.0.4::/usr/portage/media-libs/qimageblitz/qimageblitz-0.0.4.ebuild)

1292839594:  ::: completed emerge (31 of 50) media-libs/qimageblitz-0.0.4 to /

1292839594:  >>> emerge (32 of 50) app-crypt/qca-2.0.2-r2 to /

1292839594:  === (32 of 50) Cleaning (app-crypt/qca-2.0.2-r2::/usr/portage/app-crypt/qca/qca-2.0.2-r2.ebuild)

1292839595:  === (32 of 50) Compiling/Merging (app-crypt/qca-2.0.2-r2::/usr/portage/app-crypt/qca/qca-2.0.2-r2.ebuild)

1292839871:  === (32 of 50) Merging (app-crypt/qca-2.0.2-r2::/usr/portage/app-crypt/qca/qca-2.0.2-r2.ebuild)

1292839880:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-crypt/qca:2

1292839887:  === (32 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (app-crypt/qca-2.0.2-r2::/usr/portage/app-crypt/qca/qca-2.0.2-r2.ebuild)

1292839887:  ::: completed emerge (32 of 50) app-crypt/qca-2.0.2-r2 to /

1292839887:  >>> emerge (33 of 50) x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3 to /

1292839887:  === (33 of 50) Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292839900:  === (33 of 50) Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292840044:  === (1 of 1) Merging (app-editors/scite-2.12::/usr/portage/app-editors/scite/scite-2.12.ebuild)

1292840053:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: app-editors/scite:0

1292840059:  === (1 of 1) Updating world file (app-editors/scite-2.12)

1292840059:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (app-editors/scite-2.12::/usr/portage/app-editors/scite/scite-2.12.ebuild)

1292840059:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) app-editors/scite-2.12 to /

1292840059:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1292840061:  *** exiting successfully.

1292840076:  *** terminating.

1292841702:  === (33 of 50) Merging (x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292841706:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns:4

1292841713:  === (33 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292841713:  ::: completed emerge (33 of 50) x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.3 to /

1292841713:  >>> emerge (34 of 50) dev-libs/libattica-0.1.2 to /

1292841713:  === (34 of 50) Cleaning (dev-libs/libattica-0.1.2::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libattica/libattica-0.1.2.ebuild)

1292841714:  === (34 of 50) Compiling/Merging (dev-libs/libattica-0.1.2::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libattica/libattica-0.1.2.ebuild)

1292841838:  === (34 of 50) Merging (dev-libs/libattica-0.1.2::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libattica/libattica-0.1.2.ebuild)

1292841843:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: dev-libs/libattica:0

1292841847:  === (34 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (dev-libs/libattica-0.1.2::/usr/portage/dev-libs/libattica/libattica-0.1.2.ebuild)

1292841847:  ::: completed emerge (34 of 50) dev-libs/libattica-0.1.2 to /

1292841847:  >>> emerge (35 of 50) x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3 to /

1292841847:  === (35 of 50) Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-opengl/qt-opengl-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292841857:  === (35 of 50) Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-opengl/qt-opengl-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292842149:  === (35 of 50) Merging (x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-opengl/qt-opengl-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292842154:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: x11-libs/qt-opengl:4

1292842161:  === (35 of 50) Post-Build Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-opengl/qt-opengl-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292842161:  ::: completed emerge (35 of 50) x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.3 to /

1292842161:  >>> emerge (36 of 50) x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3 to /

1292842161:  === (36 of 50) Cleaning (x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-qt3support/qt-qt3support-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292842170:  === (36 of 50) Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/qt-qt3support/qt-qt3support-4.6.3.ebuild)

1292842786:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1292842786:  *** exiting unsuccessfully with status '1'.

1292842798:  *** terminating.

1292844801: Started emerge on: Dec 20, 2010 12:33:21
```

LG Roland

Einen guten Rutsch wünscht jeder, ich wünsch euch eine gute Landung im Jahr 2011

----------

## franzf

Und jetzt entweder das build.log posten, oder ohne --quiet emergen. Wir wollen den Build-Output (das was der Compiler, also gcc, fabriziert), und der wird scheinbar mit dem --quiet geschluckt.

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, ich würde es auch vermeiden bei der Fehlersuche Optionen wie --quiet mit anzugeben, denn damit unterdrückt man doch oftmals hilfreiche Informationen...  :Wink:   *man emerge wrote:*   

>  --quiet (-q)
> 
>               Results may vary, but the general outcome is a reduced or condensed output from portage's displays.

 

Würde denn ein 

```
# emerge -av1 qt-qt3support
```

 korrekt fertig bauen? - wenn nein dann schau dir die Messages an die portage zum Abbruch  mit ausgibt, dort sollten alle benötigten Informationen mit ausgegeben werden, inklusive Pfad zur build.log usw

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Sorry das ich euch solange warten lies, es kamen immer wieder neue Probleme in den Weg.

Naja, es hat funktioniert, der Befehl hat keine Fehler ausgespuckt, und ich hab nochmal emerge digikam ausgeführt und habs jetzt oben.

Das Programm ist übersichtlich und braucht nicht allzuviel Leistung.

LG Roland

----------

